# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj nji antare te vjeter te forumit...

## Xhuxhumaku

Ne kohet e arta te forumit nde vitet 2003-2005, ka qene antare e forumit nji mikja jone e mire B, doktoreshe me nicket,

MisCongeniality

BRADYKININ.

prej shume kohesh nuk eshte dukur ne forum, dhe po ashtu adresa e saj e emailit eshte disable.

Ju lutem, nga antaret e vjeter te forumit qe mund te kene akoma lidhje me te, mund te me ndihmoje njeri sesi mund te vihem ne kontakt me B...

Ju lutem nese ndonje mund te me ndihmoje te me kontaktoje ne privat.

Ju faleminderit paraprakisht per ndihmen.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

me qe u hap tema.. e te humburve ..shum kan humbur ne fakt..

u falet ikja pa len gjurm.. vetem ne se ndonje arsye  teper e fort i ka detyruar te humbin.. psh..mos o zot..nje aksident..
per asnji arsye tjeter keta te humbur nuk meritojn respekt e as te lodhesh ti kerkosh e kujtosh..
njerzilleku edhe ketu duket.. te mos i shkaktosh asnji merak te njohurve qe te kan respektuar a dashur..etj..
gjithmon duhet len nje arsye nje lajmerim..nje argument..kur iken qe ata qe ta kan varur te mos te ta mbajne kasavetin..

sot ka post..ka email..ka telefona..ka forume ka radio tv e plot mjete tjera komunikimi e lajmerimi..


ata qe ikin pa lajmerim.. perjashto sic thash  mos o zot..aksidentet.. jan mendjemedhenj mistreca e egoiste.. bile dhe teveqelë e teveqele-sha..

mua me kan lodhur shum keta tipa..

ik aman.. o po lipsur qofshin.. .. kur thon myzeqaret..


..

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ne kohet e arta te forumit nde vitet 2003-2005, ka qene antare e forumit nji mikja jone e mire B, doktoreshe me nicket,
> 
> MisCongeniality
> 
> BRADYKININ.
> 
> prej shume kohesh nuk eshte dukur ne forum, dhe po ashtu adresa e saj e emailit eshte disable.
> 
> *Ju lutem, nga antaret e vjeter te forumit qe mund te kene akoma lidhje me te, mund te me ndihmoje njeri sesi mund te vihem ne kontakt me B...*
> ...



Përshëndetje Xhuxh 

Ky lloj kërkimi kështu mua më ngjall kujtimet nga bisedat telefonike alla shqiptarshe ku njerëzit te marrin në tel, qofshin familjarët e tu apo miq e të njohur, të cilët në vend që të prezantohem jam filani, të thirra për këtë apo atë çështje, të pyesin me mirësjellje (apo dhe të  bërtasin) : -Kush je ti? Në këtë moment, atij që i ka mbërritur telefonata pa pritur apo pa kujtuar dhe që thirret edhe të "japë llogari"  i lind vetëm një dëshirë: "t'ia mbyllë tel pa asnjë përgjigje". 

Mua më duket që për një korrektësi relacionale, personi që kërkon duhet të lërë të dhënat e tij për kontaktim, në vend që ti kërkojë ato të tjetrit. 


Nuk e kam me të keq.Thjesht një ndalim mbi një "funksionim" të trashëguar nga origjina jonë ). 

Mbrëmje të mirë

Elna.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Elna dhe Brar,

per sqarim, per arsye se per humor tema u kthye ne aspekt tjeter.

B, eshte nji nga vajzat me te mira qe ka pasur ky forum, e gatshme te ndihmonte kudo mbi problemet shendetsore qe jane trajtuar ne forum, duke dheen shpjegime nga me te hollesishmet dhe te vleshmet. Gjithashtu kush ka patur fatin te kete shoqeri si reale ashtu edhe virtuale, e di qe ajo ka qene nji vjaze nobel.

nderkohe, qe qenia ose jo ne nji forum, si ky apo te tjere, s'ngarkon askend qe te jete i detyruar te jape llogari nese s'vazhdon te jete frekuentues dhe te ket eprape kontakte me antaret e forumit.

Une e hapa kete teme, pasi mendova se dikush mund te kte kontakt me te. kshu qe nese B.. do e marre vesh, do gjeje mundesine per te me kontaktuar.

p.s per pjesen tjeter, sa per humorin, ju e dini qe po te jete puna per tallje le-je, mund te vazhdojme ku te doni dhe si te doni, po jo ketu ne kete teme,

apo jo Pink  :shkelje syri: 

flm per Mirkuptimin...

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

xhu, ke te drejte ti plako. Edhe une te njejtin opinion kam pasur per te..
Edhe une psh (si tip nostalgjik qe jam  :perqeshje: ) kam mall per disa antare te vjeter..

----------


## benseven11

Ne forum i keni te gjithe te vjetrit.Kane nderruar emrin,lol.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Elna 
> 
> per sqarim, per arsye se per humor tema u kthye ne aspekt tjeter.
> 
> B, eshte nji nga vajzat me te mira qe ka pasur ky forum, e gatshme te ndihmonte kudo mbi problemet shendetsore qe jane trajtuar ne forum, duke dheen shpjegime nga me te hollesishmet dhe te vleshmet. Gjithashtu kush ka patur fatin te kete shoqeri si reale ashtu edhe virtuale, e di qe ajo ka qene nji vjaze nobel.
> 
> Une e hapa kete teme, pasi mendova se dikush mund te kte kontakt me te. kshu qe nese B.. do e marre vesh, do gjeje mundesine per te me kontaktuar.
> 
> p.s per pjesen tjeter, sa per humorin, ju e dini qe po te jete puna per tallje le-je, mund te vazhdojme ku te doni dhe si te doni, po jo ketu ne kete teme,
> ...



Përsa i përket... 




> B, eshte nji nga *vajzat me te mira* qe ka pasur ky forum, *e gatshme te ndihmonte* kudo mbi problemet shendetsore qe jane trajtuar ne forum, duke dheen shpjegime nga me te hollesishmet dhe te vleshmet. Gjithashtu kush ka patur fatin te kete shoqeri si reale ashtu edhe virtuale, e di qe ajo ka qene nji *vjaze nobel.*


...ndaj me ty këtë vlerësim. E mbaj mend dhe jam plotësisht dakort që anëtarja në fjalë ka qenë person i respektueshëm.




> Une e hapa kete teme, pasi mendova se dikush mund te kte kontakt me te. kshu qe nese B.. do e marre vesh, do gjeje mundesine per te me kontaktuar.
> 
> p.s per pjesen tjeter, *sa per humorin*, ju e dini qe po te jete puna per tallje le-je, mund te vazhdojme ku te doni dhe si te doni, po jo ketu ne kete teme,


Unë nuk kisha asnjë qëllim humori. Thjesht, një postim i tillë reflektoi ashtu. Mendova ta ndaja me ju, gjithnjë me optikën se Ti je personazh largpamës (nga sa kam kuptuar nga lexim-vëzhgimet këtu në forum). Ilustrimi i disa fenomeneve bëhet më i pranueshëm dhe më i kuptueshëm kur bazohet në botkuptime mirëkuptues. 

Gjithesi kërkoj falje nëse të kam cënuar personalisht. Nuk ishte qëllimi im. 


Mbrëmje të mirë. 

Elna.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

stalker  :ngerdheshje: 
gjugjo nese brandy nuk po kujtohet per ty, mos harxho kohen te kujtohesh per te  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

regjo te ka lon elisi me livadhis knej?

ik shpejt sa pa te pa rojet, qe ke ik nga spitali pa corape...

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

xhu eee gjete mo?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

regjinen?...

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

kush o kjo reqina? :P

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ajo qe re ** na

----------


## Bledari

> Ne forum i keni te gjithe te vjetrit.Kane nderruar emrin,lol.


Une dhe Albo jemi te vetmit qe se kemi nderruar emrin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

> Ne forum i keni te gjithe te vjetrit.Kane nderruar emrin,lol.


E vertete kjo... Xhuxhu... 2002-2005 ka qene "Golden Age" e forumi...  :syte zemra:

----------


## dritek7

asht martu  ajo shoqja ore ..nuk e len burri me hy ne forum..

----------


## leci

> Une dhe Albo jemi te vetmit qe se kemi nderruar emrin


Kan ngelur edhe dy-tre kokrra te tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> regjo te ka lon elisi me livadhis knej?
> 
> ik shpejt sa pa te pa rojet, qe ke ik nga spitali pa corape...


prap o gjugjo mendon per te tjeret?, por sikur te thash me perpara mos u shqeteso ose mendo per te tjeret kur ata nuk e cajn koken shume per ty...me ben te ndihem keq tani qe spo mendoj as un per shendetin tende  :perqeshje:

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Une dhe Albo jemi te vetmit qe se kemi nderruar emrin


Harrove Brarin.  Une kam e ndryshuar nofken te pakten 5 here, here per tu larguar nga forumi se isht shum adiktiv here per te ruajtur anonimitetin.  
Per mua koha e arte ishte 2001-2003, pak a shume nje vit para dhe pak kohe pasi u hap forumi i ri.

----------


## PINK

dhe une se kam nderruar ndonjehere, avash ju. se sjemi te gjithe me komplekse.

----------

